# This is unreal-why???



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

First off, this is Pitchik from the old forum. I had so much trouble getting here I just went and changed my name!

Now, my problem. Well, it is not really a bad problem or anything.....it is just weird I guess.

Billy has started very odd behavior. I researched this behavior and found that the definition of "acting bucky" is what he is doing. The blubbering, tongue flapping, raising his hoof at me,,........First, he stares into my eyes, you can actually "see" him thinking. Then he will blubber at me. Lick at me, throw his leg up and blubber. he does it over and over again.

Whats weird? He is a whether! And, yes he was with an unaltered Billy for years but I had NEVER seen that goat do any of this! He has been with Darla for a year now......I thought just Bucks did this????????

Wish I had video to post but it wont send from my phone.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

wethers can act just like bucks.
did you band him? sometimes ppl don't get both testicles and they are still fertile.

but when ppl come to me and say they want a sweet wether, I comment that I can't guarantee he won't act bucky.

I think it's kind of funny listening to them sing to the girls.

HTH,


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Some wethers make great teaser bucks. What he is doing is normal.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

My wethers do this ... I even have DOES that do it! I find it hilarious


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My DOE does that to me when she's in heat. She starts blubbering, rubbing and pawing at me. I've had to tell her that I was her friend, not her lover. I'm pretty sure it broke her little goatie heart.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

He is very gentle and aims at my hand when he tries to "butt" me. I get a kick out of the blubbering. Especially the way he stares into my eyes.........He was indeed banded and I thought taht maybe we missed a testie as well. Darla was in season not that long ago, so I imagine if we missed one, she may be kidding again! But I dont see anything so............ I just never knew a whether for 4 years would suddenly act this way!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds pretty normal, especially if he was castrated late...he may always have those buck characteristics. Some wethers do that too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep normal, if you don't want him to act that way towards you, pull his ear, to stop him. Or have a squirt gun and nail him with it.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes sometime wethers just act bucky.



LilBleatsFarm said:


> wethers can act just like bucks.
> did you band him? sometimes ppl don't get both testicles and they are still fertile.
> 
> HTH,


If they only have one testicle, they are not fertile, although they do act even more bucky.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

a tually if they only have one they can still be fdrtile even.if its up in the abdomjnal cavity


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Any animal can be fertile with only one testes.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

My buck will stand at fence line and cluck like a chicken at the girls. It so funny but yet embarrassing everyone asks us where do u keep your chicken at, lol


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Dayna said:


> Any animal can be fertile with only one testes.


Maybe I was wrong with goats but cows cannot be fertile with only one. We've had several and have had several people tell us they can't. And yes they are penned with females.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they have a testicle, then there is still the possibility of being able to get females pregnant.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

The way a vet explained it to me was that one hanging could do his business. Inside the abdominal cavity and all the sperm cells die from being too hot, while they can be a "sports model" it's highly unlikely they will ever fertilize an egg. That's why the sac extends in warm weather and shrinks in cold, to regulate sperm temp.

Bob


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

My horse was a cryptorchid, with one way up behind his stomach. It took over an hour long surgery to find it, bring it out and remove it. But the vet told me that a crypt horse could still be fertile, plus, having one way up in there is actually pretty painful, which can make them aggressive. I don't know how that compares to goats though.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Kathy81 said:


> My buck will stand at fence line and cluck like a chicken at the girls. It so funny but yet embarrassing everyone asks us where do u keep your chicken at, lol


 LOL

Billy still continues to give me that "look", with loveeee in his eyes This morning he was staring into my eyes and I told him he was sooo handsome, and I am sorry, but if I were a girl goat (doe) I would so totally do him He blubbered at me. Reckin he really doesnt care if I am goat or human! He just wants me!!!!:whatgoat:


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

pitchik said:


> LOL
> 
> Billy still continues to give me that "look", with loveeee in his eyes This morning he was staring into my eyes and I told him he was sooo handsome, and I am sorry, but if I were a girl goat (doe) I would so totally do him He blubbered at me. Reckin he really doesnt care if I am goat or human! He just wants me!!!!:whatgoat:


That's so funny. My husband thinks I'm sick because I hug my mr. Sammy ( even though he's smelly) . I bought Sammy when he was 2 weeks old and bottle fed him ( we have a bond ), he walks on a leash and loves to play on my daughters play set , I think mainly because he likes to freak the neighbors out by staring down at them from the fence, lol


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

pitchik said:


> LOL
> 
> Billy still continues to give me that "look", with loveeee in his eyes This morning he was staring into my eyes and I told him he was sooo handsome, and I am sorry, but if I were a girl goat (doe) I would so totally do him He blubbered at me. Reckin he really doesnt care if I am goat or human! He just wants me!!!!:whatgoat:


True unconditional love. It's always nice to feel wanted, especially when that special someone shows you just how they feel  Too funny!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if this behavior still happens when a vet does the castrating? Our boy was 10 weeks old when the vet did the job. Our boy is special needs, bottle fed, and soooo sweet. He was a June baby. I am really hoping he remains our sweet little Boer boy when he grows up.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

rosti said:


> Maybe I was wrong with goats but cows cannot be fertile with only one. We've had several and have had several people tell us they can't. And yes they are penned with females.


Nope, even with cattle, a bull who is only half a bull can still sometimes be fertile.



> The way a vet explained it to me was that one hanging could do his business. Inside the abdominal cavity and all the sperm cells die from being too hot, while they can be a "sports model" it's highly unlikely they will ever fertilize an egg. That's why the sac extends in warm weather and shrinks in cold, to regulate sperm temp.
> 
> Bob


What you have said here is correct IN MOST CASES but there are some cases where animals have been fertile even when the testicle is held within the abdominal cavity where it is warm.

The chances of an animal like this being fertile is reduced because as you said the testes need to be cooler than body temperature, however it is NOT 100% fool proof and they CAN still be fertile


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I doubt very much tho that he still has one testes......I thinkI clearly remember 2 shrinking up & falling off....but it has been years and I reckin we will never know, unless it causes him problems......which, it is NOT because he is fat and healthy


----------

